# NQSBBK / Porshce 4piston Brembo



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been reading into this upgrade, Porsche 4 piston Brembo Calipers with OEM VW GTI/GLI 312mm front rotors. 

I can't find definitive information on 16" wheels. Some say it fits, some say it doesn't.

Anyone running this on 16" wheels? With spacers or without?

-Kyle


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Depends on the 16's.


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Any stock that you know of? I'd be interested in this if I can keep my winters. 

Buddy of mine also interested for his 500hp mk4


Sent from my iPhone using the Tapatalk app, so that explains the typos...


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Ask in the model specific forums - you've got a better bet of someone who knows seeing it in there.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

It will work with oem Audi rims with a little shaving of the caliper or 3mm spacers. I rocked a set for my winter rims on the first test set of brackets I made when I was making the kits.:beer:


----------

